# How to finish basement stairs



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Got a picture of those stairs?
Kind of hard to suggest something would work without knowing what it looks like.


----------



## mark2741 (Aug 17, 2009)

Here's a pic:










EDIT: for some reason the image tag isn't working with Flickr, so here is direct URL to the photo:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8175242460/

The stairs either have to be replaced or covered over. I do not want to replace them as that would be ~$400 to $500+ in hardwood treads/risers, not to mention the work involved (and precision cutting is not my specialty : ( )


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Seem to be missing a skirt and hand rails.
I'd just remove the treads and risers, add a skirt, reinstall the shortened risers that have been sanded pre primed and painted two coats and add real wood treads.
If you want to cheap out sand and paint the treads you have now and just use a stair runner.


----------



## cleveman (Dec 17, 2011)

Tile the bsmt floor. Tile the staircase.


----------



## Dantro (Oct 7, 2012)

installing a closed set of treads and risers, can be done diy. 
they have stair tools help measure any angles or out of square .start @ the top,
cut nosings off flush with riser, install first two riser's first, then install top tread, work your way down.
fairly easy with white stringers any slight gaps can be caulked and painted


----------



## Dantro (Oct 7, 2012)

before/after,,,


----------



## Dantro (Oct 7, 2012)

as far as basement flooring ,mannington has a line of aduar plank vinyl flooring, with a laminate style locking system, very popular in the northeast for the past 3 years, if you get water in your basement, take it apart, dry out and put back together. right around 4-5$ sf. nice stuff, user friendly


----------



## mark2741 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi Dantro,

Thanks for the pics - very helpful.

I'd love wood stairs but my concern is cost. I did a quick check at HD and the treads are pretty pricey. I have 12 steps to do so it would add up when you also consider the cost of the flooring for the rest of the basement. That said, I'm going to look again and consider it as, in terms of looks, I think it's by far the best option.

mark


----------



## tacomahardwood. (Jul 3, 2009)

Those appear to be hem fir 2x12 treads , Just get a vibe sande r ,toss the fake dust collection and hook the shop vac hose to it and hit it with 40 grit 60 bgrit then 80 then 120 , stain them . you have to use a hardwood scraper for the corners , and paint the risers , othher otion is the fake woodfinish look with that fo finish


----------

